# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  جمعة مباركة

## عم نصرالدين

*جمعة مباركة يا احباب

جعل الله من ايامنا الطيبات وغفر في ذنوبنا وتقبل اعمالنا 

وجعل الزعيم فيها نصراً منتصرا
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*جمعة  مباركة  يا احباب
*

----------


## yassirali66

*شنو يومين ديل عامل فيها مجد الدين في العربي
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

شنو يومين ديل عامل فيها مجد الدين في العربي



 
قلنا نقلل من بوستات الفهامات

وننتظر نشوف امكن نلقي بوستات مفهومة

شتوية:
بيات اجتماعي
                        	*

----------


## البرادعي

*انتو وين الغالي؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

قلنا نقلل من بوستات الفهامات

وننتظر نشوف امكن نلقي بوستات مفهومة

شتوية:
بيات اجتماعي



يعني موضوع كسرة الجنرااااال تروح  ساااكت..
عينك ما تشوفش الا النور....
قااال استعمل جميع فنون القتال...
واتكتلييييييييي

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرادعي
					

انتو وين الغالي؟



 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههاية

في مدرسة النجاح 


تأسيفة:
أسفين الأخ البرادعي اصلاً الغالي دا عنده حكاية كدة مرتبطة بي والأخ ياسر 


مشكور علي المرور
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرادعي
					

انتو وين الغالي؟



بتسأل عن الغالي منو ياغالي؟
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

ههههههههههههههههههههههههاية

في مدرسة النجاح 


تأسيفة:
أسفين الأخ البرادعي اصلاً الغالي دا عنده حكاية كدة مرتبطة بي والأخ ياسر 


مشكور علي المرور



مدااارس النجااااح
والبوست انفتل وراااااح

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*
جمعه مباركة............

نصر الدين و ياسر....
وين مشاركة زمان؟؟؟؟؟
ليه البخل دا؟؟؟
ولا عاملين فيها مجدى عبد الغنى...

*

----------


## yassirali66

*كدي اديها صنه....


*

----------


## yassirali66

*

غيرتو الاستايل وغيرتو الصور والجنرال ايضا  الحاصل شنو؟
يعني لو غبنا اسبوع الا نبحث في قوقل عن فهامات؟
*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					



غيرتو الاستايل وغيرتو الصور والجنرال ايضا  الحاصل شنو؟
يعني لو غبنا اسبوع الا نبحث في قوقل عن فهامات؟



ههههههههههههه....
الملك فاروق...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كل ايامكم مباركة باذن الله
                        	*

----------

